

China Transforms from Copycat to Patent Powerhouse - shard
http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2010/10/05/2010100500309.html

======
Hyena
But are they any good? China's patent laws are worse than those of the US.

------
jimmyjay
Fake it until you make it, I guess.

